# Jams in Hogtown



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

OK, I'm from Calgary. My galpal lives in T.O. On visits, she'd be the first to encourage me to go play somewhere, SO:

Where can a guy, proficient on at least three instruments, with ears like Dumbo (a curse at times), and rarin' to play any genre, find a decent jam session in Toronto? I'm halfway to finding some already, but the more the merrier, for a guy spoiled by Calgary's saturated jam scene. I've played with a few heavyweights over the years, so can hold my own when the changes start flyin'.

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You'll find many listed here. It's updated every Thursday.

http://www.nowtoronto.com/issues/2007-02-08/music_toc.php


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah yes, goodle Now rag. Thanks for the direction!


----------

